# Safari / comment modifier les Signets ??



## mailpourforum (2 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
Je voudrais mettre un peu d'ordre dans les Signets (Safari),
Les renommer, les supprimer, les classer dans des répertoires, etc
Savez-vous comment ?
Sous IE6 je savais, mais là,... ?
PS : je ne parle pas des signets qui se présetent sous la barre d'adresses mais ceux qui se déroulent verticalement


----------



## monoeil (2 Octobre 2004)

-Créer nouveau dossier dans colonne gauche
 >>menu Signets > Ajouter dossier de signet
----------------------------------------------
-Renommer un dossier déjà existant
 >>double clic dessus
---------------------------------------------
-Créer des futurs sous-dossiers (figurant déjà ds la col de gauche)
 dans un dossier existant aussi dans colonne de gauche
 >>sélectionner à gauche le dossier qui doit recevoir les autres dossiers et faire glisser depuis la gauche vers la      droite les futurs sous-dossiers
------------------------------------------------
Pour modifier/effacer liens ou dossier
>>clic-droit ! *
----------------------------------------------

* c'est une blague, sauf si mulot pas de série.
  >>ctrl + clic sur ce que tu veux supprimer ou effacer


----------



## mailpourforum (2 Octobre 2004)

Merci Monoeil, ça marche impec,
en fait, j'essayais de faire les modif à partir du menu déroulant vertical, comme sous IE6


----------



## monoeil (2 Octobre 2004)

A chaque logiciel sa logique, et nous la notre. Des fois c'est le bazar, c'est vrai ! Ravi d'avoir pu t'aider.bis


----------

